# Anderson Silva vs Weidman - The Spider was exterminated...



## Makalakumu (Jul 7, 2013)

...by his own antics.  So strange.  I guess it was only a matter of time before he found a guy he couldn't do that with.  I wonder if he'll take the rubber match? It didn't seem like he was interested according to this post fight interview.  Thoughts?


----------

